# Here are the pics of my slotcar find:



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I picked this set up for $5 at a garage sale a week or two ago.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that's the kind of find that we all dream about......frickin' $5......I'm still amazed that that was found around here man..... what a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations!! Awesome find!!


My $5 find was an AFX TOMY "Ghost Racer" set complete and an AFX TOMY "Speed Hook Challenge" set. The ad in the paper said they had 4 slot car sets for sale. Two were slot car and the others were Hot Wheels sets. Someone was there the day before looking and left them when they opened the Ghost Racer set and the cars and "computer" were missing. Thats because they were in the Speed Hook set.
One of my favorite garage sale finds (years ago) was when I asked if they had any slot cars, the gal said no and the guy said he had a set in the basement. She went in and brought out an AFX set box. He asked if I would pay $20 for it. I said I'll look at it and see. All we could see was track. I asked where the cars were, he didn't know. I got the set for $5. When I got home I found there was false bottom in the box and all 30 cars were in there! A mix of AFX and T-Jets.

Marty


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Captain F,
What a great find. I would venture a guess that you saved about $100.00-$125.00 over an ebay sale. The cars look in very good shape (sans the Bird's vent windows). I don't see that many of the Chargers with the red tail stripes. I really love the box--I would have bought it empty--just for the cover art!
cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Watch out, people will kill for that Charger. One day I hope I can step into a pile like that. Is the set complete? Looks great! Congrats.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very nice find. 

Lets see how this one does.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5914211046&rd=1


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Very nice find.
> 
> Lets see how this one does.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5914211046&rd=1


That's the same Charger......Mike's got it up for auction


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> That's the same Charger......Mike's got it up for auction



I didn't realize it but your right. Good luck Captain!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Thanks guys!

I love & collect slotcars, but when I saw what these might go for I decided to let them go. Money has been so tight since I stepped down from a supervisor position at my old job. They also cut my pay substantially, cut my hours and took away my full time status. I've been lucky to find something else that I can make more money at, but the new job won't be in full swing until the middle of this month.

I was extatic to find them, but I actually prefer the newer style track anyway. I typically would have kept the cars, but I have 2 kids about to start school. Clothing, glasses, dentist visits, the 1:1 cars needing attention, we really need the extra supplement right now. I'm thinking about liquidating some of my newer stuff too.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I love & collect slotcars, but when I saw what these might go for I decided to let them go. Money has been so tight since I stepped down from a supervisor position at my old job. They also cut my pay substantially, cut my hours and took away my full time status. I've been lucky to find something else that I can make more money at, but the new job won't be in full swing until the middle of this month.
> 
> I was extatic to find them, but I actually prefer the newer style track anyway. I typically would have kept the cars, but I have 2 kids about to start school. Clothing, glasses, dentist visits, the 1:1 cars needing attention, we really need the extra supplement right now. I'm thinking about liquidating some of my newer stuff too.


Hey man, I totally understand. I'm pretty much self employed (I work with my father doing construction) so I know what it's like to need the extra $$$. I plan on blowing out alot of my non-essential items from my vast toy collection here very shortly.......I'm going to do a major downsizing...(I'm keeping my Star Wars collection,diecast,slot cars, and a few other minor things) all of the $$$ will pretty much go to paying bills,repairing 1:1 cars, and taking care of lifes other needed things......somewhere in the middle of all of that I want to peel off enough $$$ to build my table and begin working on my layout. :lol:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Watch out, people will kill for that Charger. One day I hope I can step into a pile like that. Is the set complete? Looks great! Congrats.  rr


The set does appear to be complete. There is still some paperwork in the box, but no instructions. I tested the cars on my other track, but I don't know enough about how to hook everything up. I don't wanna break or fry anything by hooking it up wrong.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey man, I totally understand. I'm pretty much self employed (I work with my father doing construction) so I know what it's like to need the extra $$$. I plan on blowing out alot of my non-essential items from my vast toy collection here very shortly.......I'm going to do a major downsizing...(I'm keeping my Star Wars collection,diecast,slot cars, and a few other minor things) all of the $$$ will pretty much go to paying bills,repairing 1:1 cars, and taking care of lifes other needed things......somewhere in the middle of all of that I want to peel off enough $$$ to build my table and begin working on my layout. :lol:


Yep, maybe when things pick up a bit I can get some newer stuff like the F&F series or some new series 7s or 8s. I would love to upgrade my track, but the toys have to take a back seat right now. I have over 300 slotcars, so even if I let some go I will still have plenty to race with. 

Things will most likely get better. They're already telling me about some extra work available at my new job. My wife has been helping out alot by working part time and selling on Ebay. "I can't complain, but sometimes I still do. Life's been good to me so far".


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have my Aurora Tuffones I will not sell anytime soon. Aside from those I hav about 300 slot cars. I certainly don't need all those. I keep buying what I like at the time knowing I can sell some when i want something different. I have even gotten sick of a car, sold it, wished I still had it and bought the same kind again. I like to keep the cars i enjoy playing with. If I know a car is valuable i see no sense in beating it around the track when I know I can sell it for a good amount of money. I really like my Aurora Tuffones and I do run them, but I really enjoy running my customs and JLs. Once I can decide on some cars to get rid of (its hard) I will be thinning my collection also.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I hav about 300 slot cars. I certainly don't need all those. I keep buying what I like at the time knowing I can sell some when i want something different. I have even gotten sick of a car, sold it, wished I still had it and bought the same kind again.


Know what you mean, have done that more than once. I'm in the process of downsizing my collection and focusing on AFX MTs and non MTs as my primary collectible. Dumping Tjets and the like, will keep some of the newer TYCO & LL magnet cars for the kids to run and keep buying the stuff coming from RC2/JL. Next will be to scale down the track. The way it is now, she's not gonna fit when the basement is finished off.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Know what you mean, have done that more than once. I'm in the process of downsizing my collection and focusing on AFX MTs and non MTs as my primary collectible. Dumping Tjets and the like, will keep some of the newer TYCO & LL magnet cars for the kids to run and keep buying the stuff coming from RC2/JL. Next will be to scale down the track. The way it is now, she's not gonna fit when the basement is finished off.  rr



That is almost exactly what I plan on doing. I have many Tycos, Tomys, and Life Like I never use because I really don't enjoy them. I do need to save a few for the kids to use. I am putting JLXT chassis on many of mt Tomy cars I like because I despise the Turbo, SG-Plus, and SRT chassis. I already got rid of many of my Aurora Tjets (the ones that were worth anything) and decided to focus on the Aurora Tuffones as far as T-jets go. I am having so much fun with the new JL chassis (JLTO and JLXT) I may just sell all my Tyco stuff and just keep my RWB Tycos for display purposes. I do not enjoy running any of the Tyco chassis. Maybe the HP7 a little but not much. The older ones are very clunky and the newer ones stick too good and are too fast. I jus keep going to my collection to decide what to sell and I keep deciding to keep too many. One day I will do some serious thinning.


----------

